
Show HN: Integrated ElasticSearch and Tika and PdfBox with REST API - sochix
https://github.com/RD17/ambar
======
RobAley
The license here doesn't look like an Open Source license to me.

~~~
sochix
It's Fair Source License
[https://github.com/RD17/ambar/blob/master/License.txt](https://github.com/RD17/ambar/blob/master/License.txt)

